# Memory Seat Reset, anyone have tips or tricks?



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

The other day while trying to enable dancing lights with the rear inner tails, it appears I disabled the memory seat function. When I go to press and hold set and then select 1 through 3 there is no longer a chime. Yes under personalization it is set to Active and I do notice that when I set the seat to my liking and saved the profile manually to my key under Personalization it will move in place so there is still a form of memory. I tried the steps in this link and maybe it takes a couple of tries, so I was hoping someone who's done it before can shed some light on any tricks they did.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...y-seats-not-working-in-2019-Atlas-SEL-Premium

I'm pretty sure I cleared it when testing by moving my seat all the way forward and the back all the way forward to engage my brakes during testing of the rear tail coding.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> ....I'm pretty sure.....


Well did you or didn't you? Get back to us when you are sure.


----------



## Kiwikid1 (Dec 18, 2019)

*Why your electric seat wont work properly*

I had this trouble and the solution was as follows

If you are tall and have the seat set back beyond a certain point it wont work. Try pulling seat forward about 50mm and try it . I took mine to the dealer and he explained to me how it worked.. Have just had it serviced and they must have moved the seat back further than I had it and it wouldnt move again. Pulled it forward to right position and did a reset of memory (Turn Engine on first) and its OK again.

Even if it ticked in MMI it wont work if too far back


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kiwikid1 said:


> I had this trouble and the solution was as follows
> 
> If you are tall and have the seat set back beyond a certain point it wont work. Try pulling seat forward about 50mm and try it . I took mine to the dealer and he explained to me how it worked.. Have just had it serviced and they must have moved the seat back further than I had it and it wouldnt move again. Pulled it forward to right position and did a reset of memory (Turn Engine on first) and its OK again.


Not fully following, the seat moves but can’t set memory anymore. What do you mean did a reset of memory? Instead of moving too far back I definitely moved it too far forward and the back of the seat forward also to brace a long snow removal tool to engage the brakes while testing rear inner tail coding two days ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwikid1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Not fully following, the seat moves but can’t set memory anymore. What do you mean did a reset of memory? Instead of moving too far back I definitely moved it too far forward and the back of the seat forward also to brace a long snow removal tool to engage the brakes while testing rear inner tail coding two days ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I mean this It wouldnt move back because the tech had moved it past the point that allows it to move.. I moved it back to where i wanted it TURNED ENGINE ON pressed SET then held down 1 till it beeped All good again.

The setting was always ticked in the MMI but it didnt work till I did that.

I had same trouble in prev car 2011 Passat and it was caused by a flat battery which threw a fault and once I cleared that it worked again.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Copy! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Copy! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you try this out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Haven’t had a chance yet, and today it’s raining. Hopefully tomorrow. I’m going to take out the car seat behind me to give more area so I can drop the back all the way back. Will update once tried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

All fixed, dealer ran Basic Settings. Didn’t cross my mind to do that to reset the controller. Service advisor could obviously tell and is cool with mods, so got a sense he was telling me that for future reference. Also mentioned when setting now the buttons don’t need to be pressed as hard as I mentioned when dropping it off and the return from dip when in reverse is good. He said if it comes back it’s documented if the memory seat controller needs to be replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

